# Bees and chickens



## mrmedic (Sep 23, 2010)

Just starting with both? Can they exist in the same yard? I pland on elevating my hive about 2 feet, maybe a small fence if necessary. 

Will the chickens eat the bees? Probably....
Will the bees harass the chickens? Hmm, dunno.....
Can they share a water source? Probably not......


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

We have both and haven't had a problem. We have separate water sources, but animals are famous for not following instructions and will just drink wherever they want. 

Walt


----------



## kchendershott (May 13, 2010)

I have had seven hives on the same side of our two acre lot as the chickens for the last couple years. The chickens have a moveable fence that was only 20 feet away from the hives this year. My concerns about them eating bees that are foraging has never happened - the chickens instinctively ignore them. I've even offered drone larvae as a treat when replacing the drone combs, but they don't care for them. It has been an absolutely peaceful coexistence.


----------



## mrmedic (Sep 23, 2010)

That's what I was hoping to hear! Eggs, honey, and veggies all living in peaceful coexistence!

Thanks!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

mrmedic said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear! Eggs, honey, and veggies all living in peaceful coexistence!
> 
> Thanks!


It's not all peace and love between bees and chickens... Do a search for "dead chickens". 

You might find a tale of horror.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Read the old Gleanings in Bee Culture magazines from the beginning of the last century. It was suggested that chickens and honey bees made a very good agricultural co-endeavor. AI Root was for ever recomending the same.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

sweet, I am looking at doing the same this spring with the bees and chickens. I was worried the chickens would eat all the bees.
Jason


----------



## Bee Kid (Jan 3, 2010)

My sister has around a hundred chickens and they've never bothered my hives. I'll see chickens walking right by my hives and not even looking at the bees. I'm guessing now and then a chicken might get a bee but that's not a big deal. 

BK


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

We have Guieneas and Chickens and have never had a problem with any of them getting along. You should be fine enjoy and have fun with the eggs and honey!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had free ranging chickens and bees together for 36 years with no issues. The chickens do clean up the dead and once in a while I've seen a young foolish one eat a bee and look like they regretted it...

>Will the chickens eat the bees? Probably....

Usually not more than one.

>Will the bees harass the chickens? Hmm, dunno.....

If the chickens have room to leave, they do fine. I wouldn't CONFINE any animal close to bee hives, but I have horses and chickens that can get right up to the front of the hive. The hives are fenced so the horses don't knock them over.

>Can they share a water source? Probably not...... 

They probably will whether you like it or not.  but hopefully you can get the bees trained to their own source. Put floats in the one for the bees, or sticks they can climb down on. Don't on the chicken's source.


----------



## Jack B. Nimble (Nov 13, 2010)

I have no direct experience in this matter. But since I see chickadees eating bees in the winter, I would predict that a chicken would do the same if it were cold and hungry enough.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Chickens and bees is aka the birds and the bees.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

We don't have chickens. Occasionally, we would see a dragonfly or two in the yard...........that is until we got our hive. This summer we had up to 8 dragonflies flying around the hive picking off bees I would assume. Hopefully it was only the drones they got! :lpf::lpf:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

mrmedic said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear! Eggs, honey, and veggies all living in peaceful coexistence!
> 
> Thanks!


It can be different:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242475


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

Does chicken or cow manure (if a pasture is near a hive) find its way into the hive. I guess I am wondering if a field is being manured by chickens and cows that are dropping little bombs all over grass and flowers, it is inevitable that little manure particles will be carried by the bees. 

Is there any truth to my question, of do bees naturaly fly away from stinky flowers?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

AramF said:


> Does chicken or cow manure (if a pasture is near a hive) find its way into the hive.


You bet it does. In the early spring before there are any natural pollen sources. You know that time, when they will gather from everything like bird feeders and sawdust piles. And, when the dairy farmers first open the doors to the dairy. Bees will roll up manure and take it home in their pollen baskets. Funny thing to see...bees working the gutters, and flying off with loads. They often brush against the cows. Must tickle because the cows are doing a little dance as the bees brush against them on the way out of the barn.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've never had any problems with chickens and bees. I've had more problems with chickens eating the plants that the bees like to visit!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_Does chicken or cow manure (if a pasture is near a hive) find its way into the hive. _

I haven't seen the pollen dingleberries like Mike Palmer has (I haven't been looking either) but I have seen bees sucking up water puddles in a cattle feedlot near some hives. I've heard bees will work manure, especially if they are lacking a mineral.


----------



## TexasTim (Oct 20, 2010)

200 free range layers...the hens could care less about the hives. Everything else, however, looks like scortched Earth. My lawns are gone, not a lizzard or frog to be seen..even saw them toss a cotton mouth in the air and when it landed, 10 hens tore it to pieces. Your bees will be safe. As for a eutopian, beautifull garden and big bounty...forget it. Chickens will dominate your world, lol. 
My poor dogs even have a hard time getting enough to eat. The chickens come running when they hear food hitting the bowl.
I need a new hobby.....


----------

